# Trick to get soap out of mold?



## SmellyKat (Apr 20, 2011)

I bought a couple of Milky Way soap molds.  I cannot get my soap out of the molds.  Soap is still a little soft.  Should I just keep the soap in there for a couple more days?
Anyone have any tips?  I have already tried putting them in the freezer. Didn't work.


----------



## lsg (Apr 20, 2011)

Have you tried dipping the mold in warm water after taking it out of the freezer?  I have stopped using plastic molds like Milky Way because of the problem of getting CP soap out of these molds.  You can try greasing the molds up with petroleum jelly next time.  That helps some.


----------



## SmellyKat (Apr 20, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> Have you tried dipping the mold in warm water after taking it out of the freezer?  I have stopped using plastic molds like Milky Way because of the problem of getting CP soap out of these molds.  You can try greasing the molds up with petroleum jelly next time.  That helps some.



I have used a couple of the milky way molds before with no problem.  These seem to want to stick.  grrrrr  And I will use a little "Pam" or something for the next batch.  I am hoping when the soap gets a little more firm they will pop out.


----------



## lsg (Apr 20, 2011)

PAM didn't work for me, the only thing that worked was petroleum jelly.


----------



## carebear (Apr 20, 2011)

LEAVE EM till they are hard - wait as long as you can.  Otherwise you risk messing up the design.

Next time, force gel with a heating pad or something like that - it'll speed things up.


----------



## reallyrita (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a few favorite MilkyWay Molds that I like to use for cp soap.  I don't gel them so the soap does tend to stay soft in the mold for awhile.  I just leave the molds on the cure rack until the soap feels really solid to the touch.I have tried several products to "grease" the molds with and hands down the best one for me is mineral oil.  I just bought the plain one from the drugstore.  I stick a finger in the bottle, oil up and spread it all over the inside of the mold.  I try to get it well into the design details. I do put the soap in the freezer or fridge to stop gel, then the cure rack....sometimes for as long as a week. When  you see the edges of the soap just start to pull away very slightly from the sides of the mold, you know it is ready to release.  Even pressure on the bottom on the mold usually does the trick. It helps if you do not superfat at a high percentage and if you discount the water a bit. I tried sodium lactate with these soaps, but I prefer not to use it.  I can get a clean design without it especially if I am not in a rush to unmold.  Sodium Lactate does help to make the soap harder but I have trouble not overdoing it so I just stopped using it.  My best results are with white soap.  With colored soap, the mineral oil can sometimes show up as a white film on the unmolded soap.  Alcohol spritz helps the bottom side, of course.


----------



## xyxoxy (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't use these often but when I do I find that I sometimes have to gently twist them like an ice cube tray (does anyone still use those?).
But yes you do need to be careful or you risk messing up the details.
The freezer/hot water also usually works.

As the soap cures it will shrink and they will pop out... so if nothing else works... just be patient.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 20, 2011)

I find sodium lactate helps with unmolding easier.


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

xyxoxy, I still use ice cube trays  :shock: - how else do you get your ice cubes. Just bought another one today - but to use for soap of course.


----------



## SmellyKat (Apr 21, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> LEAVE EM till they are hard - wait as long as you can.  Otherwise you risk messing up the design.
> 
> Next time, force gel with a heating pad or something like that - it'll speed things up.



Thank you everyone for the help.  I am going to let them cure in the molds and try and pop them out.


----------

